# When bananas are terrorists!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

WASHINGTON - Banana company Chiquita Brands International said Wednesday it has agreed to a $25 million fine and admit paying a Colombian terrorist group for protection in a volatile farming part of the country.
ADVERTISEMENT

The settlement resolves a lengthy Justice Department investigation into the company's financial dealings with terrorist organizations in Colombia.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070314/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/terrorism_bananas


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Terror Bananas!!

Watch out, they may contain explosives!

Could bananas be banned on flights?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

robinlow said:


> Terror Bananas!!
> 
> Watch out, they may contain explosives!
> 
> Could bananas be banned on flights?


yes


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Bananas are deadly I tell you, Deadly!

:BNANA:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yo man, I ain't falling for any Banana in my Tail pipe!


 i dont want to know about your sexual proclivities


----------

